# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ошибка в скайпе во время видеозвонка

## Pavelasd

Здравствуйте, 

так как в 6ой версии скайпа вылетали постоянные ошибки во время видеоразговора, я установил 4ую версию, но
вот, вылетает ошибка через какое-то время при видеозвонке. 



Разговор продолжается, но моё изображение видят уже зависшим, ну а я вообще никакого изображения не вижу. Если на ok нажимаю, скайп закрывается.

Спасибо заранее

----------


## evgesha3

Скайп вообще последнее время программа довольно глячная. Понимаю, что сообщение не новое, но просто в нем ничего не изменилось. Хорошо, что появился Телеграмм, ждем в нем виддео звонков.

----------

